# Delta 10" Bandsaw



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello all -

Hate to start another bandsaw topic but I looked without results for information regarding the Delta BS150LS. If I missed it, please feel free to point me in the right direction. Otherwise, I was wondering if this saw would be a good starter saw before making a plunge into the more expensive levels. I have a line on one for $85 on CL and it appears in good shape. 
I am not planning on doing alot of huge resaw work, but would like that option. I understand that upgrading the blades is a help, but from any personal/professional experience, is this worth a look?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If its in good shape, that's not a bad price.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I think if your going to do any resawing at all, you should consider looking at a bigger saw. I have a 14" saw and a 9" saw. I wouldnt even think of resawing on the 9" and even the 14" only has a 6" resaw capacity without the riser block. Your also going to be really limited on power with a saw that size. If you keep watching CL, you can get a much bigger saw for the same price.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*Thanks you 2 for the advice*

Missed out on it eitherway. Someone else beat me to it.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*Upgrading...16"*

Anybody know anything about this one? Not sure of the model but thought some trained eyes would know..

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/tls/3179254825.html


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

That is a three wheel saw, probably best to avoid it. They have small wheels and are really hard on blades. There is no chance of putting a riser kit on it for resawing either.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*How about this...*

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/tls/3230736089.html

Sorry for the continual questions. Just trying to find something that will allow me to learn on, but not be a huge budget impactor. I ask the owner about the model but she responded that she didn't see one.

Thanks for the patience with my questions.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

That's a light duty saw at best. Probably would handle a 1/4" blade.
Don't expect too much.
Having said that, I had an 11" Magna/Shopsmith for a long time with good results. Just recently went to a 14" Grizz 0555LX.
Bill


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Three-band saws are just hard to tension. Difficult in tracking the model’s blade.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

So I'm looking at this 10" Delta band saw. Not sure of the model number or age. Looks like it has a Sears motor on it, maybe 1/3 hp. Price right now is $30. Anyone have any info on this or a similar saw that might help me decide to try for it, e.g. known issues/reliability with this style/type etc? Condition is obviously hard to tell from a single picture, though I don't want to spend too much time messing around with machinery. I have some resawing in mind for relatively small stock as well as general purpose light duty work. 

Thanks.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Is give you 20 bucks just for the stand. I've been looking for that stand for three months now.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*Still Looking*

Anyone have some input on this model? Seller listing for $250


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That's the basic Delta*

It's a very good saw at that price. It's been the basis for most of the models from Jet, Grizzly, Harbor Freight etc. It has the capability for adding a riser block later if you want it. I have the up level model with an enclosed base and 1 HP motor, but all the rest is pretty much identical. I'd get it.
Offer $225 and see. :blink: It has no fence or rails in the photo... a bargaining point for a lower price.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> It's a very good saw at that price. It's been the basis for most of the models from Jet, Grizzly, Harbor Freight etc. It has the capability for adding a riser block later if you want it. I have the up level model with an enclosed base and 1 HP motor, but all the rest is pretty much identical. I'd get it.
> Offer $225 and see. :blink: It has no fence or rails in the photo... a bargaining point for a lower price.


Thanks woodnthings..I will take that suggestion.


----------

